# Pencil ✏️



## PowerStroke79_PE (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 6, 2019)

That pencil is bad ass!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## User1 (Apr 6, 2019)

I love it! I grabbed like seven. Lmao


----------



## User1 (Apr 6, 2019)

The grip is cushy!


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Apr 6, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> I love it! I grabbed like seven. Lmao


Im in Texas, they make a big deal about taking the pencil. However,  many like me, just pocket it and leave lol. So you took the SE?


----------



## User1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Ya


----------



## ChooChooEngineer_PE (Apr 9, 2019)

While walking out, one proctor handed me an extra pencil, I have no use for it. if someone wants one for sentimental value, I'm happy to ship it out to them.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 9, 2019)

Sorry to bring this up, but does anyone have any spare October 2018 pencils? Proctor didn’t let me keep mine


----------



## daydreambeliever (Apr 9, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> but does anyone have any spare October 2018 pencils?


On the evening of December 5th I took that pencil out onto my driveway and took a hammer to it. Sorry!!!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 9, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Sorry to bring this up, but does anyone have any spare October 2018 pencils? Proctor didn’t let me keep mine


I *might*, I can't recall if I grabbed a second one. I'll try to look tonight


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 9, 2019)

daydreambeliever said:


> On the evening of December 5th I took that pencil out onto my driveway and took a hammer to it. Sorry!!!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 10, 2019)

I FORGOT TO LOOK!

I got home so late. But I'm making my to-do list and it's on there.


----------



## Nashi (Apr 10, 2019)

It was an all blue pencil I remember but they didn't let us keep it. It was ugly anyway..if I had it I would give it to you.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 11, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> I FORGOT TO LOOK!
> 
> I got home so late. But I'm making my to-do list and it's on there.


Thanks, I really appreciate it   take your time!



Nashi said:


> It was an all blue pencil I remember but they didn't let us keep it. It was ugly anyway..if I had it I would give it to you.


Sometimes it’s not about the looks, but the meaning. Appreciate the thought!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 11, 2019)

I HAVE ONE!

Well, I have 2 but I'm only parting with one lol.

Both are used - eraser wear is about equal on both.

Send me a PM and we can discuss mailing!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 11, 2019)

Nashi said:


> It was an all blue pencil I remember but they didn't let us keep it. It was ugly anyway..if I had it I would give it to you.


The blue October 2018 pencil was WAY better than the April 2018 pencil.

April 2018 was white, thicker than the old pencils, a side click, 1 piece of lead, and an awful eraser.


----------



## Nashi (Apr 11, 2019)

It was ugly because it didn't give me the pass


----------



## Stardust (Apr 11, 2019)

I passed Oct 18, the green one.. my favorite color has never looking so good


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 11, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> The blue October 2018 pencil was WAY better than the April 2018 pencil.
> 
> April 2018 was white, thicker than the old pencils, a side click, 1 piece of lead, and an awful eraser.


So true! Buuut that pencil was the magical pencil that I passed with. So, it has a special case on my desk...because superstition.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 13, 2019)

Nashi said:


> It was ugly because it didn't give me the pass


100%



Stardust said:


> I passed Oct 18, the green one.. my favorite color has never looking so good


I've said it before and I'll say it again: green is the color of passing.



squaretaper PE said:


> So true! Buuut that pencil was the magical pencil that I passed with. So, it has a special case on my desk...because superstition.


meh, there's always an exception that proves the rule


----------



## Zach Field (Apr 19, 2019)

I had the green one from October 2018. I actually gave it away to a co-worker when they needed a pencil because I wasn't paying attention and they brought it back and told me to keep it . Now it is sitting comfortably on the frame that my certificate is in. I should have grabbed both of them when I left, I think I just stuck that one in my pocket out of reflex.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 24, 2019)

I got my pencil today! Thanks, @LyceeFruit!


----------



## Dr_J (May 18, 2019)

PowerStroke79_PE said:


> View attachment 12753


I passed with that one! In TX. I took it and will probably frame it with the certificate


----------



## john813_PE (May 20, 2019)

It was the most expensive pencil I ever bought. 

lol


----------



## Glengineer (May 20, 2019)

FE - October 2012 (Pass)

SE - April 2018 (Fail)

PE - October 2018 (Fail)

PE - April 2019 (Pass)


----------



## Dr_J (May 20, 2019)

john813 said:


> It was the most expensive pencil I ever bought.
> 
> lol


$350 dollar pencil indeed


----------

